# cellulose insulation - best brands



## gorpon

one contractor gave me a quote to blow in cellulose insulation from regal at $.50 per square...Another company was about $.65 per square foot using using energy control brand....Is there that much difference in the different types of insulation to pay the extra costs? How much higher is energy control brand than regal? thanks..:no:


----------



## gma2rjc

Hi gorpon, they quoted you a price by the sq. ft? How many inches deep would that be? What is the total R-factor being added? I believe the price per sq. ft. should be according to the amount they're adding. One sq. ft. @ 5" deep would be a different price than 1 sq. ft. @ 14" deep. 

Pay close attention to the details of written quotes. Of the latest 3 quotes I got, I specifically told each company that I wanted to add enough cellulose to bring it up to about R-60 (including the R-19 batt that's up there). It seems like I told them all that I need about 14" added. One of the quotes I got back was about the same as the other two, price-wise. But then I noticed it was for only 10". 

I just had it blown into my attic today. The guy who did it used the Regal brand. 

The only product comparing he did was between the Regal and the stuff available at Home Depot, Lowe's, etc. He said the Regal brand has a lot more boric acid in it, which repels rodents and bugs. He also said that by the time they are done blowing that stuff into an attic, their eyes are bloodshot because of all the boric acid. 

The only other difference I can remember right now is that the bags of cellulose you buy at the big box stores only cover a little over 1/2 the sq. ft. the package says it covers.


----------



## gorpon

*Thanks for reply*

Well, all I know is that had about R-25 in attic (about 6 or 7 inches)...and they were going to add R-30 to it (about 7 1/2 inches). The total square foot was 1500. One quote for R-30 was about $1,000, using energy control cellulose brand. and one was about $750 using regal cellulose brand. I was thinking the energy control brand must be better because they are charging me $250 (or 33%) more, which I assumed was for material. Is it worth it to pay that much for a different brand. I may call Department of Energy to find out..:thumbup:


----------



## parts

Never heard of that I use Greenfiber and they have different formulas for different applications like loose fill,wet spray or stabilized. As for the bags from the big box stores they are smaller and less densely packed. The borates in all of them are simmilar


----------



## Knucklez

> He also said that by the time they are done blowing that stuff into an attic, their eyes are bloodshot because of all the boric acid


can you imagine doing that type of work all day EVERYDAY ? sheesh...

to best understand the choice of material, goto the manufacturer's website to learn more. find out how their materials rate, what they add to it, what are the features. then look for how they test their material (mold resistance, R-rating, fire retardant) and be sure to recognize the test standard. compare the real numbers with the other brands to get a true sense of the products.

in the attic, all that really matters is R-value. 

rodent deterrent? if you have rodents you will solve the problem the proper way, not with a different type of insulation. so that argument by the contractor makes no sense. 

anyway, good luck. be sure to check your municipality for government kickbacks/grants for improving energy efficiency of your home.

Knucklez


----------

